

New Ubuntu (Lucid Lynx) eats more power than Windows 7 - rufugee
http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23587

======
ZeroGravitas
Has anyone ever seen a comparison on phoronix that isn't riddled with blatant
errors? For a site about testing they seem a bit vague on the basics.

